# Beistle Halloween Decorations!



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Love those! I remember them well, moreover the jointed skellie, and accordian arm/leg witch and cat from the 60's. nice find!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the Beistle stuff! We used to have it too, and the teachers at school would decorate with it. It's nice to see these designs every year.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I love those too! I always thought the coolest houses had that jointed skeleton on their door!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have those as well. Even though they're remakes, they still put a big smile on my face  iParty seems to have those exact ones every year.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Great find! I found these out of the package last year for my Secret Victim. I then bought some frames, matted them behind some Halloween paper and placed them. I wanted to keep them for myself! They turned out great.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohh I would love to see pix of those, Darkpumpkin


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Darkpumpkin- sounds wonderful!

Great memories! I love those as well. Sadly, our kids have been deprived of things like this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.blumchen.com/craft_shop_crepe_paper.html

This place sells alot of the vintage decorations !!!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Love those! I remember them well, moreover the jointed skellie, and accordian arm/leg witch and cat from the 60's. nice find!


I remember that witch!  I think we had that too.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Darkpumpkin that's sounds really cool!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

The problem is that these stores don't want to carry Beistle. I only know of 1 store in my area that has any Beistle cutouts. A place like Party City is having these Amscan cutouts, and it's not like Walgreens has Beistle either. A lot of these stores are not even carrying cutouts at all. The scene setters are killing off the cutouts which is very sad, but what can you do. That's how the world works. Things you once liked will soon go away.

I have so much Beistle though. I bought the hot Vampire 8 ft lady! I have a jointed Mummy / Frankenstein. I have 3 out of those 4 cutouts that have the arms of Tissue Paper. I have the Tissue paper Spider & Ghost. A really good Beistle cutout website is Party Cheap --http://www.partycheap.com/Cheap_Halloween_Decorations_s/31.htm?searching=Y&sort=5&cat=31&show=12&page=1

They have a lot of Beistle, but the Internet is a pain because of how much shipping is on this stuff. A cutout is $2, and than all of a sudden, it's $7 because of shipping.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ah, memories...

Might be cool to see those printed on tin, lasts longer. Targeted for the collector, of course.


----------



## vintagebeistle (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Halloweenfan. If you are looking for Beistle Halloween cutouts, The Beistle Company has just released Vintage Halloween decorations that are available online. In fact, I work for the Beistle company and we have been busy bringing back the most popular items back into the product line. Your parents and grandparents may have remembered some of the classic designs of the Halloween witch and the Jointed Cat. Come check out VintageBeistle.com. In the next few weeks we will be adding several old favorites.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

vintagebeistle said:


> Hi Halloweenfan. If you are looking for Beistle Halloween cutouts, The Beistle Company has just released Vintage Halloween decorations that are available online. In fact, I work for the Beistle company and we have been busy bringing back the most popular items back into the product line. Your parents and grandparents may have remembered some of the classic designs of the Halloween witch and the Jointed Cat. Come check out VintageBeistle.com. In the next few weeks we will be adding several old favorites.



Awesome & thanks for the info!

I also like the idea of the tin cutouts too. Some of the Beistle designs are so iconic it'd be nice to have a few staples in a sturdier format.


----------



## vintagebeistle (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep checking the site we do have plans for tin cutouts.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Once again, YAY!

Just signed up for the newsletter too!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Had to share... "Vintage 1960’s The Beistle Co., HALLOWEEN Decorama 10 party decorations that are absolutely MINT IN PACKAGE" on ebay..... It's currently at....

wait for it....

nope...

Higher...

$350.00








Auction listing is below....
http://r.ebay.com/iGtkWM


*So, anybody want to go in with me.  If only, I know.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

I love beistles and have been collecting them for years. My oldest date back to 1926. I have pics of my older ones in my album. I think I have around 100 Plus now in all variations. My favorites are my fortune telling witch and my skeleton cats.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Love those! I remember them well, moreover the jointed skellie, and accordian arm/leg witch and cat from the 60's. nice find!


Oh we had all those, and a honeycomb spider. But there's one piece we had I can't seem to find anywhere, it was a headless horseman cuttout. Not sure if it was Biestle or something else though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

VintageBeistle I was wondering since you work for the company do you have anyone in archives or history department there? Like I said I am a collector and I have a few I could use identified. I purchase all of mine from yard sales and estate sales and when I got my last very old lot including the 1926 fortune telling witch I found and an owl that I need a year on to properly archive him in my collection. I purchased these with around 20 others from an 80yr old woman who said they were the family decorations so I assume the owl is very old too. Do you know who or where I could go to get a year on this owl?


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

*sigh* It's like going back home, isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Vintage Beistle has lots of stuff on their site. Take a look! 

http://www.vintagebeistle.com/store/c/18-Halloween.aspx?pi=2


----------



## Leon55ia (Oct 9, 2012)

I love those too! I always thought the coolest houses had that jointed skeleton on their door!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg, I SO remember all of these!!! I love retro Halloween decor and wish that I had some of the decorations we had when I was a kid. Brings back some awesome memories! I especially loved the tissue balls. My music teacher in elementary school would always hang those all around the classroom. It would get me so excited for Halloween and the season! *sigh* takes me back


----------



## strangeredafternoon (Sep 27, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, nothing evokes the Halloween mood better than Beistle (and other vintage/retro) cut-outs taped on windows, doors and walls. I think I know where I'll be spending some of my money soon! Thanks for posting that link!


----------

